# Hello



## Violet Emily (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought I'd introduce myself since I'm new to this forum. I have three ferrets called Zaphod, Trillian, and Eccentrica. I've had Zaphod and Trillian for about 4 years and Eccentrica for 3 years. I love them all to bits. My parents have two dogs, one of which adores playing with them, and they love chasing him around and they always get the better of him.

Violet


----------



## Charlie Chats (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello Violet

Welcome and just wondering whether your parents are as creative with their dog names as you are for your ferret names? 

I'm guessing you're a fan of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"?


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

